# Lets see your White tree frog set ups



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

Just so i can get some ideas how to do mine for when i get them...ohh and to see some more pics of the lovely frogs :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to take a pic tonight of all my new plants, but looks like they've decided to trample them down


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was going to take a pic tonight of all my new plants, but looks like they've decided to trample them down


i told u! and urs arent even fully grown haha


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was going to take a pic tonight of all my new plants, but looks like they've decided to trample them down


Think im going to go for good old plastic ones haha


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> image


OMG That is one of the cutest pics i have ever seen oh i want that frog :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Live plants don't really work on their own, so here's a mix! Got most of the fakes from dunelm mill!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

here is my whites pavarotte  he has a full planted tank and our plants are ok they dont get trampled


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

andaroo said:


> image


There lovely pics your frogs are gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

andaroo said:


> image
> 
> image


God I love your setups andaroo... (and that youtube video of your pacman frog swimming... the music totally makes it, and it just makes me smile when I'm in a foul mood!)

I'm getting a White's eventually myself (eventually, I'm still in the research stage!) and I'm going to the UK Frog Day in Manchester in June this year, there's supposed to be some good lectures going on there as well for general husbandry and keeping so looking forward to it! :2thumb:


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> ...


Your set up is lovely :smile:......and your frogs are sooo cute :lol2:


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

andaroo said:


> image
> 
> image


Forgot to ask what size is your water bowl?


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

ginna said:


> here is my whites pavarotte  he has a full planted tank and our plants are ok they dont get trampled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks lovely with the real plants :smile:....What real plants can you use that are safe?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

angelsue said:


> Forgot to ask what size is your water bowl?


exo terra extra large water dish.


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

andaroo said:


> exo terra extra large water dish.


Thank you ...well that is the size i will be getting then :smile:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

angelsue said:


> It looks lovely with the real plants :smile:....What real plants can you use that are safe?


well in mine i have a well established creeping fig , 2 peace lillies and a goose foot plant , did have a brom but it up and died ¬.¬


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

ginna said:


> well in mine i have a well established creeping fig , 2 peace lillies and a goose foot plant , did have a brom but it up and died ¬.¬


Think i might just try the peace lillies its my favourite plant :2thumb:


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

This is my White's setup, (Although I am going to be changing it up a bit soon)

















and my White's


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

Blissfullsilence said:


> This is my White's setup, (Although I am going to be changing it up a bit soon)
> image
> image
> 
> ...



Aww your whites are so cute....your set up is lovely i would love them flowers in mine :smile:


----------

